# Ugodog



## phantom (Jul 3, 2007)

I live in a highrise condo in San Diego with my Beagle Max, who is 8 years old. My office is nearby my condo, so I always go home during lunch and walk him around the neighborhood so he can go potty. Recently, he started having bladder problems and he began peeing on my wood floors even between the morning, noon and nighttime walks. So I started to use those pee pee pads, and trained him to use the pads while I'm at work. But he likes to kick the pads around or play with them, so that wasn't a very good solution for us. I would come home to messy wet floors and wet tracks all around the condo.

Then I did some research and found a product called Ugodog, which is at http://www.ugodog.net. I trained Max to use it by putting the pee pee pads inside the Ugodog, which is what they recommend at first. Once Max got used to using the Ugodog, I stopped buying pee pee pads and I simply use newspaper now inside the Ugodog. So, Max has his own private toilet in the house now. Incidentally, his bladder problem fixed itself (he had an infection), but he still uses the Ugodog sometimes when I can't get home at the usual time after work or have to skip the lunch walk on occasion.

I'm not sure if anyone else here has seen this Ugodog toilet, but I think it is ingenious and I think it's great that Max has his own toilet now in our house, just like me.


----------



## Zeonstar (Jul 21, 2007)

Thinking about getting one of these, looking for more opinions on it.


----------

